# Mazda RX8



## mike456 (12 Dec 2007)

Recent budget changes have made this a car that could be worth buying. I currently drive a IS220D and from my understanding a new model is going to drecrease in July by approx 4-6K . The tax is going to fall from 825 to 430 on new models.

Thus when I go to trade next year my car will be worth 4-6 less, the tax will be 400 more for any buyer thus making the resale value less. 

The RX8 on the other hand is going to increase in value by 2-3K and the tax is going to jump from 520 to 2000 per year. Thus making a second hand model very attractive after july 2008. 

I am thinking about trading the lexus against an rx8 and then in jan 09 buying back into lexus at a cheaper price? 

Is this plan flawed. 

I am getting an insurance quote for 290 for the Mazda with eagle star with 375 excess which seems very low?

Is this a god/bad plan???


----------



## RS2K (12 Dec 2007)

mike456 said:


> Recent budget changes have made this a car that could be worth buying. I currently drive a IS220D and from my understanding a new model is going to drecrease in July by approx 4-6K . The tax is going to fall from 825 to 430 on new models.
> 
> Thus whe I go to trade next year my car will be worth 4-6 less, the tax will be 400 more for any buyer this making the resale value less.
> 
> ...



Lexus have just jacked up the prices on IS220d. I think it's very sharp practice. 

The rest of your idea is a sound one, but remember your Lexus trade in price won't be as good as it was, and the costs of the two transactions will be high.

I'd try and sell your own car now privately, then import a used RX8.


----------



## Bootdog (12 Dec 2007)

I think its a great plan ... unfortunately the budget is doing nothing for what was (& still is) a good, economical car. When will all the VW/Audi/Skoda/Seat 1.9tdi drivers twig this?

You'd be looking for something in the highest CO2 band, but with the lowest CC. hard to go wrong with the RX8 in that case. For that money, I'd also look into a Honda S2000 though ...

This thread might also be of interest ... http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=54597723#post54597723


----------



## mike456 (13 Dec 2007)

OK feck it i have gone for the rx8 ordered it this morning. If lexus want to jack up the price so be it. 

Gave 3750 with the lexus for a red with leather rx8....

they retail at 42000 so it cost me (45950 - 42000) + 3750 to change ie 7700. Not too bad. 

Also got a HFK and a free service with rx8. 

The furture now holds 

This Year
Tax RX8: €484 Lexus Would have been €825 approx in feb
Service this Year RX8 €0 Lexus would have been €460
Tyres on Mazda:€0 Lexus would have been €600
Savings: €1401 on general running costs

This Year:
Lexus Insurance: €600 RX8 €1100

Loss €500

Thus have €900 left over for extra fuel bill. 

Reckon will get 35-37K in Jan on the RX8 as trade in against new IS220d.

What a plan?


----------



## MalMc (14 Dec 2007)

RS2K said:


> Lexus have just jacked up the prices on IS220d. I think it's very sharp practice.
> 
> The rest of your idea is a sound one, but remember your Lexus trade in price won't be as good as it was, and the costs of the two transactions will be high.
> 
> I'd try and sell your own car now privately, then import a used RX8.


 

I wouldnt exactly call 0.9% price increase sharp practice!!

€400 is nothing on cars this expensive.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Dec 2007)

Just make sure to keep an eagle eye on the oil levels in the RX8.


----------



## mike456 (8 Jan 2008)

I got the rx8 and it is unreal car. What a purchase!!! I wish I had purchased one last year instead of the lexus


----------



## WhoAmI (8 Jan 2008)

As already noted, don't forget to carry a couple of litres of oil in your boot at ALL TIMES. This, unfortunately, is not a joke...


----------



## Stephenkelly (8 Jan 2008)

Did it cost you much to change?


----------



## mike456 (8 Jan 2008)

3750 not too bad i hope.


----------



## Redstarlet (9 Jan 2008)

Congrats on the purchase - just shopping around for one myself at the mo ..I'm going for a second hand one though - had a test drive & unreal. Everyone keeps telling me that I'll have to top up the oil after every second petrol fill cause they are a little tempermental but worth it I reckon.... can I just ask you about your first post re the tax on the car you mentioned it is going from 500 to 2000 in July '08 - is that really correct? 2k is an awful lot for road tax.. maybe you could let me know I'd appreciate it


----------



## mike456 (9 Jan 2008)

the 2k is for all new ars purchased after the 1 july this year. old cars stay at 484 + 9.5% afaik.


----------



## Iceman732 (10 Jan 2008)

Mike456 your observation on the RX8 is correct, this car is going to suffer most from the VRT changes. However, you have failed to look at prices in Norhtern Ireland. The prices in Northern Ireland for a six month old RX8 show a considerable saving on current Irish prices. I have bought an RX8 232 bhp in Northern Ireland and made a huge saving on Irish prices.

On the car: It's a complete joy!!


----------



## mike456 (11 Jan 2008)

I hear you iceman, but the problem is getting rid of a 38K euro lexus? It is very hard to sell fresh. How much did you pay for the one in the north and how much was VRT. 

Did you have anything to trade? 

How is the car on juice.


----------



## Carolina (11 Jan 2008)

Mike, I'm a bit confused, what do you expect your financial position to be when you sell your rx8 compared to your position had you kept your original lexus 220d?


----------



## Iceman732 (11 Jan 2008)

Managed to talk some VRO offical down to about €7,500 on the VRT. The whole thing cost me under €33k for a top of the range 232bhp. I mean absolutely top of the range! Was your deposit something around that figure?!! I argued with the VRO guy, asking him if he was refusing to register my car. I claimed to high heaven the model he was talking about was a much higher spec and that I could only dream about owning it! Offered him a spin in it but he wouldn't take it!!! 

The car is hard on petrol, you better like the look of filling stations. You better have a nice smile aswell, because there's going to be a huge one on your face everytime you get out of the car!!

Sell the car to a Lexus dealer.


----------



## Iceman732 (11 Jan 2008)

Just looked at what you think your going to get for in the in 2009!! I bought a top of the range one for less than that! Only six months only with small milage!!


----------



## ang1170 (11 Jan 2008)

Petermack said:


> There was an article in either the Indo or Times today that quoted a Car importer as saying that Diesel cars have been subsidised by the importers in Ireland for years to try and make them more appealing to buyers.


 
If they mean they sell them at a loss (normal usage of the term "subsidise"), the very idea of this is laughable.


----------



## interested (20 Jan 2008)

Mike I noticed you said you had got an RX8. was it the the 192 BHP Model or the 232 BHP one,
I too am considering buying one now before the road tax goes to 2 k per annum.
I am aware there heavy on oil but does anyone have any idea what MPG they do.
That is something thats of concern to me even though I currently have an Impreza WRX and the cars favourite journey seem to be to the petrol station ,
Averaging 20 / 21 mpg !! no matter how its driven.


----------



## mike456 (20 Jan 2008)

interested i got teh 192 model, it is doing approx 20-25mpg.

it hates short journeys but is a bit better on long ones. out of the 61 liter tank on motor way driving it will do just over 300 miles to the tank.

it appears that the 192 horse power one is going to increase in price by over 7000 in july. 

there is a new one coming soon though but it looks very simmilar.


----------



## interested (21 Jan 2008)

Thanks Mike there the sort of figures I was expecting and am used to anyway.
Looking at all the information on the car there appears to be very little difference in performance terms between the 192 and 231 bhp versions.
Lets face it for most driving conditions 192 bhp is more than adequate.


----------



## RobAMerc (21 Jan 2008)

I have driven only the 192 and it seems pretty quick, but 40bhp is 40bhp - I imagine in real terms its a good bit quicker than the 192. 

While 0-60 is cool, in gear times are the ones people need to concentrate on as its whats counts on the road.

However as you point out yourself the 192 is probably as quick as you'll ever need.


----------



## niall68 (31 Jan 2008)

I just bought an s2000 in england, it's also going to cost more after july and it's rarer than the rx8


----------

